# Strang Discoloring on Dumpy Tree Frog (Pics)



## BrooklynDumpy

Hi. I recently started noticing my frog has developed a strange brown pattern on his back. He is behaving normally, but I want to clear up his skin, especially if it's a fungus. The reddish brown spots are substrate.

I use Poland Spring water for his water and mister bottle, and switched out my compact florescent with a Josh's Frogs Green Gro LED Bulb (13 Watt). Does anyone know what these symptoms mean? Thanks!


----------



## Lpst

He needs to go to a vet tree frogs should not get blotchy skin discoloration, when their skin changes it does it evenly throughout their body, how are his eyes? Skin dryer than normal? it may be a bacterial infection of some sort and would need meds if this is the case, better to be safe then sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark c

Your frog will probably die soon without antibiotics. Better see a vet. They might prescribe Baytril.

Mark C.


----------



## BrooklynDumpy

Good News! My Dumpy Tree Frog (AKA Ralph) has returned to his singular color.

Yesterday's brown splotches were a real scare. His recovery is downright baffling, but I'm relieved. There was a lot of dead skin smeared on the glass, suggesting he shed overnight. Perhaps his strange coloring was just his old skin?

Either way, he is alert and eating like a champ. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Motoracer110

Thats good to hear. Not sure i have seen that happen before.


----------



## Lpst

Yeah I've never had a tree frog go brown and blotchy and not have a problem, thats good though I'm glad he's well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

I had one do the same thing and died the bext day before I could get to the vet. I still say take him in and get checked. Goid to hear his feeling better though.


----------

